# USED TANKS



## Leb (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi guys.. I was thinking about purchasing a used tank to start a saltwater setup of my own.. However Mike brought the following to my attention: that the chemicals used in the previous setup may cause problems for my saltwater setup.. do any of you know any info about how I could avoid this problem ? (ie like how to go about cleaning the used tank before beginning my setup)

Any info would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

mild bleach and water solution should work fine to clean it out. To rinse it, use a solution of water and a large dose of dechlorinator. Then let it dry and you should be good to go. You can do a second rinse just to be sure.


----------



## Leb (Jun 14, 2007)

thx mike.., but when u say mild bleach.. how much do u mean? and how much is a large enough dose of dechlorinator? another thing .. how do i go about rinsing a large tank if its somewhere in the range of 55-75 gallons?

thx


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

oh I dunno, I would say 1 part bleach for every 8 parts water. Not sure if there is a specific ammount, depends on how thorough you are at rinsing it. Just use good judgement. You could put the bleach/water solution in a spray bottle and spray the inside of the tank or just dip a rag in it and wipe down the tank. To be honest, I don't worry too much about chemicals "sticking" to the glass, whether it be past chemicals from a tank or even bleach. You could probably be fine hosing down the inside of the tank after you have bleached it though. Maybe pour some straight water conditioner onto another rag with some water and wipe down the tank again and then rinse it with a hose. Just use good judgement, I could tell you exact quantities but different ways will work just as well and may be more or less convenient for you. While cleaning though, the main areas to focus on are the silicone along the edges and in corners. If chemicals are going to "stick" into anything, it will be there.


----------

